# Rapido 924F - offside rear view mirror assembly



## campervanman

Can anyone advise who manufactures these white mirror assemblies? They are common to Rapido 'A' class 'vans, also to some models of Laika, Pilote, and the newish Cityvan range. Due to a 'white van man' traversing the white line, mine has been gravely injured!. I require the outside shell, mirror (with heat pad) and indicator assembly. Any comments, prices et would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## b16duv

A picture might help identify, but in the meantime try hella [email protected] was very helpful when I had a similar problem last year.

I got mine direct from Niesmann & Bischoff in Germany at a fraction of the cost from the (then) UK importer.

HTH

David


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 924F - Part Two*

 Ok, so have just received first information concerning prices for replacement parts for my mirror. They are: £162.00 for the outer casing; £110.00 for the actual mirror; and £27.38 for the indicator lense. So £300.00! Would anyone else consider these prices to be rather on the high side, or is it just my Yorkshireness? Prices are from (very helpful)Rapido Wokingham. Brownhills still not replied with price info, even after one humamoid contact call and two answerphone messages. Of course, if you know anywhere cheaper.......


----------



## Koppersbeat

*Rapido mirror*

Hi there,

Did you get your mirror sorted?

We have the same problem,as of this morning,coming down from Sutton Bank near Thirsk hit by a lorry,only a broken mirror fortunately.

I rang Brownhills Newark as we will be passing on the way back home on Saturday and they quoted £963.49 for the whole mirror !!

Helen


----------



## 88785

Have you tried ebay, found it to be quite good for van parts in the past


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Rapido 924F - Part Two*



campervanman said:


> Ok, so have just received first information concerning prices for replacement parts for my mirror. They are: £162.00 for the outer casing; £110.00 for the actual mirror; and £27.38 for the indicator lense. So £300.00! Would anyone else consider these prices to be rather on the high side, or is it just my Yorkshireness? Prices are from (very helpful)Rapido Wokingham. Brownhills still not replied with price info, even after one humamoid contact call and two answerphone messages. Of course, if you know anywhere cheaper.......


Notice brownhills price is £963...........................!!!!!!!!!

CaravannesRapido for service and courtesy.

Peter


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 'A' class - replacement mirror*

Hi Helen. Sorry to hear you have had a similar experience to ours! Yes, all parts received from Rapido at Wokingham. Took five weeks, and they debited my card on day of order (company policy). 
If you order the mirror only (approx £110.00), it should arrive complete with the heat pad attached. Fitting is fairly straight forward - but if you require further assistance, please contact.
In our case, we also required the white plastic housing, which needed to be drilled to accept the indicator lense - much composure required to drill a fairly large hole in something so expensive!
All is now fitted and working. Rapido initially suggested that we purchase the whole item, (yep, at almost £1000) but were happy to accept and supply the items I required.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jean-Luc

While rummaging in the bargain bin at my local Halfords I came across a pair of repeater indicators, complete with bulbs, wireing, etc. They were the same as those fitted to my Rapido A Class so I paid my €3.00 and took them home to add to my 'spares for the future' heap.
BUT, on close comparison they turned out to be identical in all respects except they were 2mm bigger and will not fit in the indentation on the mirror body, so a file will need to be applied if they are called into service.
BUT they ONLY cost €1.50 each. We are being seriously ripped off when it comes to origional equipment spares.


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 'A' class mirrors*

Hi Jean-Luc. I completely agree with your comments re being ripped off on original equipment parts prices. When I was searching for the parts for my mirror, I believed I had tried everything in an attempt to obtain a reasonable price, but failed. 
I do not object to paying a price which includes a decent trading profit for the supplier - but I strongly object to being ripped off. The mirrors in question are fitted to other makes of 'A' class, but I was unable to ascertain who actually manufactures them. So in the end, you have to bite the bullet. Comments from others would be welcome.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi campervanman, not alone are they fitted to other MH's, but I have also seen them used on mini-coaches and on full sized coached as supplementary mirrors to the main large ones. 
They must be available through factors who supply trade to the coach building/servicing sector.


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 'A' class mirrors*

Hi Jean-Luc. That is a possibility. Plaxton coach builders are in Scarborough (40 miles from me), I may give them a try - they may have some sort of trade directory of mirror suppliers etc. Can but try!


----------



## b16duv

*Re: Rapido 'A' class mirrors*



campervanman said:


> Hi Jean-Luc. That is a possibility. Plaxton coach builders are in Scarborough (40 miles from me), I may give them a try - they may have some sort of trade directory of mirror suppliers etc. Can but try!


So it isn't HELLA then?


----------



## Jean-Luc

Have a look below, they do exist outside the MH fraternity 
here


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 'A' class mirrors*

Hi to b16duv. I contacted Hella in early July, and they confirmed that they had no knowledge of these items.
Hi to Jean -Luc. The mirrors in your pic look different to me, or is that just me?


----------



## StanDup

Is it one of these supplied by ARCOL ... a Spanish supplier of mirrors for motorhomes / buses ?

They supply mirrors and housings for some of the new Hymer and Frankia A Class motorhomes.


----------



## Jean-Luc

campervanman, it's the lower mirror is the one. 
I've seen them in 'the flesh' but the metal part that fixes to the body is usually of the same design as the Rapido one except a little longer (taller) to place the mirror higher in the drivers line of sight. The mirror and cowling seem to be identical, but without the repeater indicator fitted.


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido 'A' class mirrors*

Hi StanDup. Thanks so much for your suggestion of ARCOL. I have searched through their range ( streuth - plenty of variations), but whilst one type is very similar - they are not exactly the same.
The mirror backs on Rapidos are stamped with an 'R' logo, which I do not believe to be 'Rapido', rather the name of the manufacturer of the ABS items in question, and of course, there is an indent for the repeater indicator lense.
All the same, thanks again for the suggestion. 
Further investigation is necessary..... looking for a foreign manufacturer who's name, or range of mirrors, begins with an'R'!!!


----------



## campervanman

*Rapido'A'class mirrors*

Hi Jean-Luc. Sorry - now I see what you mean. They do look the same. All we need now is to know who makes them. Thanks again.


----------



## floaty

Hi i have a 924f and lost the drivers side mirror back and lens to a transit driver who was to far over on my side of the road, anyway i found that stowmarket caravans were helpful if i remember right the back was around £90 and the lens was about £40. The only problem was that rapid themselves were relocating to another part of the factory so it took a bit of time to get them. Cheers Float


----------



## gironde-van

*Campervanman*

Hi
I have the same problem but would like to know where Campervanman got the the mirror cover from. The mirror is on just lost the shroud and indicator light - second time this has happenned. First one I was lucky and picked up a secondhand one.
So if campervan mab]n can let me know be most grateful


----------



## gironde-van

That was cheap Floaty - same thing happenned with my first one.
So I might try Stowmarket if unsuccessful elsewhere.
This one went in France, road and tramway works in Angers and cones narrowed the road and shoved my over and I hut a sort of tall bollard - think I said Bollards or something like it at the time.


----------



## iandsm

*Mirrors*

Did anyone have any luck finding the source of these mirrors, other than Rapido?


----------



## gironde-van

I am still looking and hoping as I have been quoted nearly £700 in the UK and a French company in the Dordogne Euros 800 and each time it was for the whole thing including the mirror , the whole assembly when I only want the cover. I Broke the mirror when in France and only a few miles from the Rapido factory, isn't that just typical.
I have seen the same mirror on a number of makes of vans so I cannot understand why it is so difficult or expensive to get replacements,


----------



## josieb

*Good news*

The good news is ...... You can get just the casing. If you phone Ross at Wokingham motorhomes on Wednesday he will be able to order one for you, and it is not the price you were quoted.


----------



## marcuay

*mirror*

http://www.vision-systems.fr/dispatch.html


----------

